# Beim Systemstart Befehle ausführen.



## Chriz (7 Mai 2007)

hi leute.

stehe vor einem kleinen problem. ich muß nach dem systemstart von windows eine netzwerverbindung prüfen und in abhängigkeit von der verfügbarkeit der verbindung weitere sachen durchführen.

ich habe es mit einer einfachen batchdatei versucht; bin allerdings gescheitert.
dummerweise bin ich auch nicht der programmierer um mir sowas in c oder pascal zusammenzubasteln

das ganze sollte wie folgt aussehen.

nach dem start soll für ca. 1 min ein ping an einen bestimmten rechner geschickt werden.

ist der ping erfolgreich soll eine datei von dem server kopiert und auf dem client gespeichert werden.
dann sollen sich noch 3 netzlaufwerke verbinden.

ist der ping nicht erfolgreich soll die sache nach 1 min im sande verlaufen.

die erste frage ist, ob sowas noch mit einer batchdatei gemacht werden kann? mit der zeit habe ich dabei noch keine lösung gefunden.

die andere frage ist, ob jemand von euch sonst noch eine idee in c o.ä. hat?


besten dank schonmal.

mfg chriz


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Mai 2007)

http://www.administrator.de/Mit_Batch_Netzwerkverbindung_prüfen.html

Ansonsten evtl. mal mit VB versuchen.


----------

